# Woodcut Bowl Saver



## Corjack (Aug 27, 2015)

I have been traveling a lot for work, but was home for three days. I had ordered a Woodcut Bowl Saver, and it was in when I was home. I had a medium sized walnut tree that had fallen over from all the rain we have had this summer. I cut the bottom block off, and anchor sealed the end until I am home again in a week, and can work it up into bowl blocks. It is shaded, in a deep hollow, so I think it will be fine until I return. Still learning how to use my new Nova 16-44 lathe. Kinda hate the Nova bass acwards chuck, and feel my little Talon with three inch jaws holds better than the Nova 2 with 130mm jaws. I see me ending my relationship with it in the near future. The Woodcut machine, was not bad to work with, and the second half of the block, went much faster than the first. Overall I am very happy with the lathe, and the Bowl saver. I got a big plastic barrel, dumped in 10 gallons of DNA, and soaked these books for 36 hours. Now to wrap them in craft paper. The rough turned bowls are 15, 12 and 10 inches. I did the 10% thing. In about a month, will re turn these, and see if I can back future ones off to 9%, as they seem pretty thick. Also may order the Laser guide for the bowl saver, as from experience with my smaller ones, the bottoms do not seem to need to be as thick as 10%.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome! Those are going to look sweet!


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

very nice 
I almost got the bowl saver but had second thoughts when it would only create one shape/cut (a bowl)
ended up getting the McNaughton coring system and very happy with it as you can adjust all your cuts depending on the type of vessel .......

If I was you, I'd wait at least a couple months to re-turn these, a month for Walnut isn't going to dry that fast, 
unless your intention is for them to warp a bit when finishing drying ....

If unhappy with the Nova chucks, you might have a look at the Vicmarc VM120, or the VM150,
I have 4 of the VM120's and 1 - VM150 and they are excellent chucks, have held anything from 8" all the way up to 29" on my 1624-44 without a single hiccup ;-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corjack (Aug 27, 2015)

As slow as I am, and considering I now have up towards 50 unfinished bowls in various stages, I will be lucky to get them finished by Cristmas.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 27, 2015)

I've used DNA and it does speed up drying time. For me it did not decrease cracking and I now give the endgrain a coat of Anchorseal after about 30 minutes when the DNA flashes off then into a bag.

I don't have a problem with my Nova chucks. You can tighten onto a tenon or you can tighten into a recess.
If you always go with the righty tighty logic you will be wrong 50% of the time no matter what brand of chuck you use. 
I say for Nova remember righty-recess.


----------



## Corjack (Aug 27, 2015)

I did 27 bowls out beech wood, three of them got the smallest of little cracks, that turned off when I returned them. I wrap them in craft paper with the inside center exposed. I also store them upside down on a rack, inside the house. That way the temp is pretty consistant.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2015)

+1 on what Jerry said on the Vicmarc chucks. I have 2 Novas and have no complaints on them. When I got my oneway I got 2 Vicmarc chucks that make the Novas look like toys. I think I could chuck my truck in one and be fine...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corjack (Sep 22, 2015)

The first batch are nearly a month out of the alchahol bath. Got another batch of about two weeks, and one about a week out. So far so good. A little checking on the outsides, on a few. But about all I have looked at, will turn out. Pulled a batch of 12 out of the bath today. Letting the alchahol burn off, then wrap them up. Will be gone until 12th of October. When I get back, the ones that I did first, I will start finishing. They actually look ready now, but I will give them a few more weeks. So far one tree has yielded about 40 bowls, and I am barely a third into it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like you've got the process down for your climate and situation. IMO that's the key to drying wood, one size does not fit all.

Have to agree on the Nova chuck issue compared to Vicmarc. For some reason my Nova's have a bit of slop in them, even though everything seems nice and tight. I can hear a faint noise when they're on the lathe. Nothing with the Vicmarcs so it's not the lathe bearings.

Maybe when things quiet down for Brent at Robust I'll take my Nova chucks and have him take a look at them. He's a really nice guy and grew up near by so we have mutual friends. Couldn't be happier for him and his success.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea, the nova chuck was fussy with me on Monday. I spent a good bit of attention to detail on getting the dove tails of the tenons cut correctly, and one of the stinkin things nearly came out of the chuck. I am thinking of throwing it in the dump rather than selling it, as I feel it is border line unsafe. I would hate to sell it, and have someone get hurt.

I see the larger brother of the one way Talon in my near future.


----------

